# Cloudy water



## Jdavid (Jun 23, 2015)

My water is cloudy some one help me


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You should tell people a little about your tank. How long has it been set up? What size it is and what kind of fish you have? Do you do water changes and how often?
--
Paul


----------

